
BerryNet – Deep Learning Gateway on Raspberry Pi - revicon
https://github.com/DT42/BerryNet
======
nl
YOLO, YOLO2 and YOLO9000 are pretty amazing pieces of work. Resnet variations
gets more attention and wins more competitions, but in a lot of spaces YOLO*
is much more useful.

It deals with all the practical issues of making image recognition fast and
scaleable by making sensible tradeoffs.

------
revicon
The youtube video demonstration of video image recognition on YOLOv2's website
is entertaining as well..

[https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/](https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/)

~~~
AndrewOMartin
In that video when there's a shot of Judy Dench, YOLO recognises "Bench". So
close, yet so far.

------
sja
Very fun! I'll have to spin this up and play around with it. Hopefully, I'll
have 1.1.0 TensorFlow/Raspberry Pi binaries compiled and available by the end
of the weekend.

One of the side-goals I've been meaning to make time for is training (or
porting) a smaller CNN targeted to run closer to real time on the Raspberry
Pi- I think a project like this would benefit from that.

~~~
protomok
You might be interested in SqueezeNet -
[https://github.com/DeepScale/SqueezeNet](https://github.com/DeepScale/SqueezeNet),
I imagine this would run quite fast even on the Raspberry Pi.

